# Paint Creek



## Tacklemaster (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi, I'm an avid fisherman who's looking to find some trout fishing in the Clarkston area. I heard about Paint Creek and I was wonder if anyone could tell me what types of tackle are normally used over there if it's fly or spinning. Also are there any color or flies I should have for fishing over there.


Thanks Alot
Tacklemaster


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Welcome to the site Tacklemaster.
I have the most success with small spinners on the Paint. There aren't a lot of stretches that are great for flycasting, but I have done okay with little beadhead nymphs.

Take a look at the bottom of this thread, and you will notice some previous threads on this tipic.

Good luck.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

The first rule about Paint Creek is to never talk about Paint Creek. 

Just kidding... anyhow, I used to fish there sometimes when I lived in Royal Oak and there are some trout in there. I found I caught chubs about 2 to 1 though.

Zob


----------



## Tacklemaster (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Is there any good acess points alone the creek.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

There is a access point on Silver Bell Rd just west of Orion RD.There is a parking area just west of the bridge that crosses Silver bel rd.Hope this helps ya


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

There is a paved walking/bike trail alongside most of its length and tons of road crossings. Just poke around the whole length has trout. There is a park in downtown Rochester also.

Just don't step in people's backyards. Some areas are more secluded than others. I just got out a map and explored. One thing I never tried was riding a bike to access spots. I don't live very close to there anymore but if I still did I would try that. 

Zob


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Also see http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/logs/paint_creek_log.htm I was so disappointed at what I saw with the development around there the last time I went, I haven't been back in 4 years.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice log there steve but I wonder if anyone has any current info about how ecologicaly well the paint is doing now days?I thought I ready a couple of years back that there was major cleanup effort that took place there.Alot of log jams were removed and some bank stabilising work done as well in which rocks were put in to keep soil from eroding into the creeks waters.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yep, see: http://www.clintonvalleytu.com/


----------



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

I fished Paint quite a few times over last summer and look to do the same this summer before I make the move to troutless Cleveland and the state of Ohio. I thought it was in pretty decent shape all things considered. The trout unlimited chapter of the Clinton Valley has done a great job with creating walking paths and access points. I fish it with a fly rod, in response to an earlier post you have to know how to role cast to be able to fish the stream with a fly rod. As for flies I stick to the basic nymphs with pheasant tails, hare's ear, skip nymphs (it is a hybrid hare's ear and pheasant tail, a great nymph check it out on flyfisherman.com and go to the tying bench section for instructions on it) scuds, caddis, and even the last resort san juan worm, tiny craw fish imitations work also all in the 12-16 size. I hope this gives you a place to start as for access points there are many, you just have to look. If you feel like an adventure check out the upper sections of the Clinton river in Auburn hills and Rochester the DNR stocked it last year with trout and I managed a few hear and there, not to mention there are some huge carp in there to make things interesting on a 5 weight. Good luck and tight lines


----------



## Tacklemaster (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for the come back. But don't worry ohio has some great steelhead fishing in the grand river. The rivers from vermillion to new york are all really great steelhead. They have a huge stocking program in ohio so you'll be able to get out and catch some big fish. www.lakeeriesportfishing.com has some info on this river. I found this website a while ago and it's a great resouce.


Thanks
The Tacklemaster


----------



## FliesOnly (Sep 24, 2004)

Paint Creek was demolished last year when we had all of the rain during late May/early June. I also heard that they did not stock it this year. I've had better luck on the upper Clinton near Auburn Hills.


----------

